# Fly storage



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I need some bigger boxes that don’t cost a fortune. 
I went to Orvis and checked out their “selection”. The Tacky boxes were nice but I am not spending that kind of money for storage. 
I need a few quality boxes that are reasonably priced.
What are y’all using?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I tie flies and put them in air tight plastic boxes that I stole from the kitchen years ago (shhhh....don't tell my wife.) I keep these plastic boxes in a larger plastic box and I keep that in my closet in the house.

When needed I move flies from inventory to this:

https://www.cliffoutdoors.com/index.php?page=the-beast-s 

But, I'm a minimalist these days since I'm either kayak our SUP fishing.

I also have a small leader wallet that holds about 8 or so leaders. It also goes in the box.

This way, I only have to bring my fishing pliers, my cliff box, lip grippers, and fly rods.

The cliff box is watertight, but that works both ways and often it gets musky if I leave it closed after a trip. So, I leave it open most of the time when it's at the house.

It may not be a perfect solution, but it works for me.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a couple of these boat boxes. Less than half the price of most large fly boxes. been great so far. https://www.amazon.com/Aventik-Stre...ords=fly+box&qid=1565365553&s=gateway&sr=8-18

XL one - https://www.amazon.com/Aventik-Stre...=B072XHFR34&psc=1&refRID=5QW3M28QMB0ESH7DKW9B


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Depends what you are tying. For most non-weighted flies the clear plastic boxes are fine. Clousers and the like prefer the foam/slotted insert stuff. If you are wading definitely do something waterproof.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I ran into the same issue awhile back, needing fly storage but not spending $30+. I ended up buying a few of these flambeau cases in different colors. Only $5 each and pretty similar to the large boat fly boxes.

https://www.flambeaucases.com/tradesman-10-1/2-quot-x-26-67-cm-translucent-clear.aspx

https://www.flambeaucases.com/tradesman-10-1/2-quot-26-67-cm-translucent-blue.aspx

I then found some craft foam that has a sticky back, and cut slits in it to hold the flys

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=thick+cr...efix=Thick+craft+,aps,160&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_12


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks y’all.

I ended up with 2 of these.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0099WESSK/ref=psdcmw_cart_3409411_t3_B072XHLXQ1

They seem nice and since they are double sided, they hold quite a bit of flies. I just finished loading two of them and realize I still need more.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

That’s not a bad deal!

Incase y’all are wondering, here is how the DIY version of the Flambeau turned out.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I keep it simple and cheap. I use Plano boxes like the one below. You can put several of the same pattern in a section.


https://www.planomolding.com/fishin...away/prolatchr-six-compartment-stowawayr-3600


----------

